# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Up/down counter με CD40110

## kotsos___

Έφτιαξα το παρακάτω κυκλωματάκι
http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Proje...ounter-UD1.png
και φαίνεται εντάξι, αν εξαιρέσουμε το γεγονός οτι με το που ακουμπάω την είσοδο τρελένεται, και μετράει χιλιάδες χιλιάδες..

Τι μπορώ να βάλω στην είσοδο για να βλέπει μόνο ένα πάλμο όποτε πατάω το μπουτόν?? :Smile:

----------


## chip

κοιτα για κυκλώματα debounce
στα γρήγορα βρίκα αυτό
http://www.ganssle.com/debouncing-pt2.htm

----------


## στεφανος μιχαλης

μπορείς επίσης να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα D flip-flop αν το έχεις ποιο πρόχειρο!

----------


## chip

το  d flip flop δεν νομιζω να βοηθίσει εκτός και το χρησιμοποιήσει σαν set-reset flip-flop (εαν έχει τέτοια δυνατότητα το d ff που θα επιλέξει)

----------


## στεφανος μιχαλης

εγώ σε μία παρόμοια κατασκευή επειδή εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν είχα κάποιο άλλο εξάρτημα το είχα χρησιμοποιήσει και δουλεψε ρολόι... σίγουρα όμως δεν είναι η ιδανική λύση.. και στο ποστ μου γι αυτό έγραψα αν το έχει ποιο πρόχειρο....

----------


## kotsos___

> κοιτα για κυκλώματα debounce
> στα γρήγορα βρίκα αυτό
> http://www.ganssle.com/debouncing-pt2.htm



 κάτι πιο απλό χωρίς πύλες, θα δουλέψει??
όπως αυτό http://ikalogic.com/tutorials/pictur...g/debounce.jpg

----------


## chip

όχι.
Αν δεν θέλεις να βάλεις πύλη τουλάχιστον κάνε κάτι σαν το figure 2 (2 αντιστάσεις και ένας πυκνωτής) χωρίς την πύλη. Για να δουλέψει το κύκλωμα πρέπει η είσοδος του ολοκληρωμένου να έχει υστέρηση (schmitt trigger) και άλλοι κατασκευαστές βάζουν άλλοι όχι, πχ η philips βαζει (δεν ξέρω αν βάζει και στο 40110 αλλά υποθέτω πως θα βάζει).
Βέβαια αν το διακοπτάκι σου κάνει πολλές αναπηδήσεις μπορεί να μην επαρκεί η υστέρηση που θα έχει το ίδιο το ολοκληρωμένο και να χρειαστείς κάτι αποδοτικώτερο (mc14584)
Εννοείτε οτι αν βάλεις την πύλη  πρέπει να έχει υστέρηση (mc14584, cd40106...) δεν επαρκει απλή NOT.

----------

FILMAN (16-01-12)

----------


## kotsos___

Έκανα το κυκλωματάκι, με το mc14584, και είναι εντάξι όταν έχω την έξοδο της not στο πιν 7(που μετράει αντίστροφα).. Όταν την αποσυνδέω απο το 7 όμως τρελένεται και πάλι..
και όταν την γειώνω δεν δουλευεί το πιν 9..
Να φανταστώ κάποιο λάθος στο κύκλωμα?? :Unsure:

----------


## kotsos___

Λάθος στο κύκλωμα, όλα εντάξι..

Ευχαριστώ :Smile:

----------

